# HELP!!!!!! SPRINGS FOR NISSAN SENTRA B14 YEAR 2000



## Sentra_507 (Jan 20, 2010)

good trades nissan forum friends my name is Ovidio and I'm from Panama I have a B14 Nissan Sentra GA16DE engine in 2000 and I have a question I asked a lot here in the forum which are not Panamanian spirals put my car I have seen many on EBAY as H & R AND EIBACH but I say it's Ebay for nissan sentra and 200sx but do not specify which engine is whether to GA16DE O 200SX that there 200SX bringing SR20 engine which would be then no I am new to this forum and I would love your help. I have about 17 in my car wheels and measures the height with a tape he has of the fender and the tires are 5 inches and many have told me that if I bring these spirals EBAY fixed the car and I would be more like a spiral that good not quite the car left the floor. money my budget is 300 dollars and wanted to know enr eality spirals can I send to ask us not to have problems when installing ...
thank you very much and greetings from Panama!


----------



## cocaina (Feb 18, 2005)

no gym for home?


----------

